# What, in your view, is the BEST PUB in London? And why?



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Having lived in Leyton for coming up to 3 years, I have only recently discovered Brodies which is both a pub AND a brewery. The brewery is built at the back of the pub. It sells real ale and the prices are really good (a lot of house ales costing £2.35 a pint!). I struggle to get a pint of real ale in many pubs in London but in here there's even a choice of pale ales (my ale of choice) and the strengths range from 3% to 20% (i avoid the latter). The crowd mainly seems to consist of locals. At this moment in time it's the finest pub I've ever discovered in London having lived here for over 15 years.

It does fail in other areas such as food and entertainment, however, so probably isn't the definitive best. 

Which establishments do you think could knock it from the top spot in my mind? what's the best boozer and why?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

Place I've had the most fun? That kinda question?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Place I've had the most fun? That kinda question?



I guess i shouldn't set any parameters. Yeah, what's the best in your mind for whatever reason. The atmosphere (or even ease of getting to) can mean more to folk than choice of ales.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, The Albert would have to rank in the top 5 solely due to the fun factor. Let down by a number of other items. Hmmm. Tricky question this.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

gordon's wine bar, same as every time. because the only liquid they sell is wine, and it's got the finest dingy ambience in london. best for daytime drinking though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Well, The Albert would have to rank in the top 5 solely due to the fun factor. Let down by a number of other items. Hmmm. Tricky question this.



You're supposed to let editor suggest this one...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> gordon's wine bar, same as every time. because the only liquid they sell is wine, and it's got the finest dingy ambience in london. best for daytime drinking though.


 
Keep meaning to go, never get around to it. I've had some great sessions up north too. The Junction Tavern in Tufnell Park is nice, if a bit on the posh/expensive side. Prettiest pub I know is the Princess Louise. Best session, somewhere in Camden I reckon - The Enterprise in Chalk Farm's a good session place.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You're supposed to let editor suggest this one...


 
He'd say it's the best in London since the invention of ale.  I rank it because for all intents and purposes it's my local. As I said, is let down by other factors, so while a great pub is not the best pub.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

i found a fucking great little pub once when wandering between sloan square & hyde park. tiny ancient place on a terrace. 

no idea what it was called, and haven't been able to find it since. but i'd rank it quite high.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He'd say it's the best in London since the invention of ale.  I rank it because for all intents and purposes it's my local. As I said, is let down by other factors, so while a great pub is not the best pub.



He wouldn't like that assessment.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Having lived in Leyton for coming up to 3 years, I have only recently discovered Brodies which is both a pub AND a brewery. The brewery is built at the back of the pub. It sells real ale and the prices are really good (a lot of house ales costing £2.35 a pint!). I struggle to get a pint of real ale in many pubs in London but in here there's even a choice of pale ales (my ale of choice) and the strengths range from 3% to 20% (i avoid the latter). The crowd mainly seems to consist of locals. At this moment in time it's the finest pub I've ever discovered in London having lived here for over 15 years.
> 
> It does fail in other areas such as food and entertainment, however, so probably isn't the definitive best.
> 
> Which establishments do you think could knock it from the top spot in my mind? what's the best boozer and why?


I want to go to Brodies - have heard good things about it -arrange an Urbans night 

best pub in London is difficult - no one can go to EVERY pub in London - my fave atm - and has been for a while is still the Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington - usually has a great selection of ales and ciders, great staff - try to go there at least once a fortnight.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He wouldn't like that assessment.


 
Do I care? No I fucking don't. One serious downside about the place is that no matter what they do, the seating arrangement inside never feels quite right. I prefer to stand or sit outside.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> i found a fucking great little pub once when wandering between sloan square & hyde park. tiny ancient place on a terrace.
> 
> no idea what it was called, and haven't been able to find it since. but i'd rank it quite high.



Google maps? Surely kill an evening or twenty?


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

i've tried. then i gave up.

there's always other pubs.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I want to go to Brodies - have heard good things about it -arrange an Urbans night
> 
> best pub in London is difficult - no one can go to EVERY pub in London - my fave atm - and has been for a while is still the Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington - usually has a great selection of ales and ciders, great staff - try to go there at least once a fortnight.


 
Northern drag meet? It's close enough that people can come down from Leeds and such.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> gordon's wine bar, same as every time. because the only liquid they sell is wine, and it's got the finest dingy ambience in london. best for daytime drinking though.


I only drink Port there


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Well, The Albert would have to rank in the top 5 solely due to the fun factor. Let down by a number of other items. Hmmm. Tricky question this.


I've had some good nights there - but it is let down by the ALE


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2012)

would say my old local

but its been turned into a bloody sainsbury


*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I've had some good nights there - but it is let down by the ALE


 
That too.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> i found a fucking great little pub once when wandering between sloan square & hyde park. tiny ancient place on a terrace.
> 
> no idea what it was called, and haven't been able to find it since. but i'd rank it quite high.


Yep, great pub, go there quite a lot


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I want to go to Brodies - have heard good things about it -arrange an Urbans night
> 
> best pub in London is difficult - no one can go to EVERY pub in London - my fave atm - and has been for a while is still the Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington - usually has a great selection of ales and ciders, great staff - try to go there at least once a fortnight.



Used to love the Jolly Butchers when I lived in Clapton. Loved Stokey full stop. Never found a reason to visit when not living close by, mind.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Used to love the Jolly Butchers when I lived in Clapton. Loved Stokey full stop. Never found a reason to visit when not living close by, mind.


I quite fancy having beers in Brodies - arrange it !


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I quite fancy having beers in Brodies - arrange it !



You arrange it. If I arranged it nobody would turn up!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You arrange it. If I arranged it nobody would turn up!


I arranged one in London Fields once - 3 people turned up, at different times so no one actually met


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I've had some good nights there - but it is let down by the ALE


Yes. Long time since I've had ale in there. Too many disappointing pints, so I don't bother any more. Not as good as when New Pat was keeping the ale. On the other hand, it does have an entertaining clientele.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I arranged one in London Fields once - 3 people turned up, at different times so no one actually met



Well if there's only going to be me and you turn up, we should organise something that suits us both here between ourselves and then advertise it to the wider non turning up audience?


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 30, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I want to go to Brodies - have heard good things about it -arrange an Urbans night
> 
> best pub in London is difficult - no one can go to EVERY pub in London - my fave atm - and has been for a while is still the Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington - usually has a great selection of ales and ciders, great staff - try to go there at least once a fortnight.


 
Cracking burgers too, although i'm usually in the Coach & Horses next door because I know the barman


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Having lived in Leyton for coming up to 3 years, I have only recently discovered Brodies which is both a pub AND a brewery. The brewery is built at the back of the pub. It sells real ale and the prices are really good (a lot of house ales costing £2.35 a pint!). I struggle to get a pint of real ale in many pubs in London but in here there's even a choice of pale ales (my ale of choice) and the strengths range from 3% to 20% (i avoid the latter). The crowd mainly seems to consist of locals. At this moment in time it's the finest pub I've ever discovered in London having lived here for over 15 years.
> 
> It does fail in other areas such as food and entertainment, however, so probably isn't the definitive best.
> 
> Which establishments do you think could knock it from the top spot in my mind? what's the best boozer and why?


The trouble with Brodie's ale is that most of it has hops that give it a grapefruit flavour. Don't get me wrong I do like grapefruit but not in every bloody pint.

The Russian Stout at 12.8% was fine as long as you drink it like wine. I presume you are talking the King William IV. Although cheap beer is a factor in a good pub, price is not everything. Spoons as an example!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Let down by a number of other items.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


 
Ale being one of them. Can't comment on your cooking (no doubt excellent as far as microwaving stuff goes ).


----------



## Santino (Aug 30, 2012)

Location is a key factor so clearly the best pubs are within a mile or so of my flat.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

Santino said:


> Location is a key factor so clearly the best pubs are within a mile or so of my flat.


 
Best for us too, seeing as none of us are likely to be there then


----------



## hiccup (Aug 30, 2012)

Impossible to quantify the best. People want different things from their pubs. This is my favourite pub in London though:

http://wheatsheaf-ealing.co.uk/

It has been a reassuring constant in my life. I don't go there enough these days.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 30, 2012)

MrSki said:
			
		

> The trouble with Brodie's ale is that most of it has hops that give it a grapefruit flavour. Don't get me wrong I do like grapefruit but not in every bloody pint.



See, that's the taste i like.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well if there's only going to be me and you turn up, we should organise something that suits us both here between ourselves and then advertise it to the wider non turning up audience?


 
That's the only way to organise anything anyway. Canvassing for dates and trying to keep everyone happy is a quick route to insanity.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> See, that's the taste i like.


You are very lucky then!


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Prince Albert Brixton by a country mile. It's the friendliest pub I've ever been to, and I've never met such a mixed bag of chums in all the pubs I've been to. And that's quite a few.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Ale being one of them. Can't comment on your cooking (no doubt excellent as far as microwaving stuff goes ).



  

The ale is weak in the Albert. Shame really. They have good enough lagers on but should have a good mix.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The ale is weak in the Albert. Shame really. They have good enough lagers on but should have a good mix.


Ale selection could definitely be better.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't frequent many pubs in London but the Mad Bishop and Bear in Paddington Station is an excellent station pub, and there are some right dodgy ones out there, plus a very good pub in it's own right. Worth missing a few trains for


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Well, The Albert would have to rank in the top 5 solely due to the fun factor. Let down by a number of other items. Hmmm. Tricky question this.


 
It's not even the best pub in Brixton imo, let alone London


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's not even the best pub in Brixton imo, let alone London


 
Didn't say it was. Don't tell me you rate the HiH or the Beehive higher...


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Didn't say it was. Don't tell me you rate the HiH or the Beehive higher...


 
Actually tbf thinking about it, I don't think there is any one single outstanding pub in Brixton.

Hootananny is very good, until the tourists flock in at the weekend, they have security on the door, or there's a gig on and they try to charge £20 to get in there early on a Thursday evening.

Beehive, obviously  although half the time I'm not allowed in  

Windmill, I like the locals/regulars, never have a bad night there, nice to be away from the madness of Brixton town centre sometimes.

If it wasn't for the Albert's cheap booze and food (the chef is outstanding btw, microwave maestro) then I don't think I'd go in there that much. Generally a good crowd in the daytime/early evenings, but the weekends jar me mostly. Too many of my good friends are either barred or don't feel welcome in there, and also all fucking Summer I've been bitten by mozzies in the garden.

Queens Head is great fun, good choice of beers and cider, wild nights, very good crowd, but not so good on prices.

The Railway in Tulse Hill/West Norwood is the physically the best pub in the area for me, although it's too pricey, and the place is so big it sometimes lacks a bit of atmosphere. Garden is second to none though.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Too many of my good friends are either barred or don't feel welcome in there...


The Albert is one of the most tolerant boozers in Brixton, but folks who take immense liberties cam hardly complain when they get booted out.

I've never ever felt even slightly unwelcome there, btw.

I don't like pubs with door security. Puts me right off from the start.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, The Railway in Tulse Hill was my first thought. But only in the summer. The garden is like a drinker's adventure playground.


----------



## ringo (Aug 30, 2012)

The Railway in Tulse Hill.

Recently voted one of the best summer bars in the UK by Vogue 

http://www.vogue.co.uk/blogs/the-culture-edit/2012/05/best-summer-bars-london-and-uk


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

I've yet to go to the Railway Tavern, will make amends when I'm back. Also just been to Queens Head once, just after it opened. Good to hear it's still going.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

I like the Railway Tavern - I've had some good nights there - although it suffers from door security on some nights and I hate being pushed into the packed indoor area when the garden closes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> The Railway in Tulse Hill.
> 
> Recently voted one of the best summer bars in the UK by Vogue
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/blogs/the-culture-edit/2012/05/best-summer-bars-london-and-uk



No fucking way


----------



## mao (Aug 30, 2012)

My local, The Grape and Grain. Good selection of well kept ales:

http://thegrapeandgrainse19.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

The term 'best' should really be 'favourite' here. Also I tend to drink more regularly in pubs close to home. That does not make them 'best' but I get to know the place/punters better.

The Albert is my first choice in Brixton, pretty much always has been. 

Used to drink in The Hootananny because it was close and a big front garden. Did not do evenings in there though. 

Liked the Market Porter in London Bridge. Also the George there too for meeting people and summer days. Not really 'locals' though. Can't bring to mind the name of the  Harveys pub by Borough station but really like that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2012)

Royal Oak (in SE1) is my favourite pub in London 

why? it's a pub pub, food is good, cider is good, ale is good, staff are friendly, and tis where I first met my husband


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> gordon's wine bar, same as every time. because the only liquid they sell is wine, and it's got the finest dingy ambience in london. best for daytime drinking though.


 
That looks the bollocks.


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

i'd urge a visit to anyone who's never been. it does get mental busy from about 4ish onwards though. sometimes earlier.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2012)

Is that the place near embankment/charing cross?


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

aye.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2012)

only been a couple of times, really hard to find a seat - I'm lazy and like sitting down


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

You need to arrive early, and then drink all afternoon.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Prince Albert Brixton by a country mile. It's the friendliest pub I've ever been to, and I've never met such a mixed bag of chums in all the pubs I've been to. And that's quite a few.



The funny thing is...

I've been to the Albert a few times now and never really had that much convo with anyone other than who I went there with. 
Even when Urbanites that recognised me turned up they may have spoken briefly to me but then mingled off into their crowds.

The Duke of Edinburgh in Brixton is imo far friendlier to complete strangers. Had lots of convos with randoms there.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

Gromit said:


> The Duke of Edinburgh in Brixton is imo far friendlier to complete strangers. Had lots of convos with randoms there.


 
When was this? Clientele's changed a bit over the last year or so after the revamp. Still a good pub mind you, usually got some decent ales in too.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Royal Oak (in SE1) is my favourite pub in London
> 
> why? it's a pub pub, food is good, cider is good, ale is good, staff are friendly, and tis where I first met my husband


 
Great pub.


----------



## ringo (Aug 30, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> No fucking way


 
Someone from Vogue must have been down there, ripped to the tits, when Nicky Holloway was playing in the beer garden


----------



## damnhippie (Aug 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> i found a fucking great little pub once when wandering between sloan square & hyde park. tiny ancient place on a terrace.
> 
> no idea what it was called, and haven't been able to find it since. but i'd rank it quite high.


 
not the Nag's Head?

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/36/3637/Nags_Head/Belgravia

it's in a weird part of town but otherwise good for a pint...


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

could be - it's certainly along that line somewhere, allowing for a certain amount of staggering...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2012)

The Montague Arms


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Cracking burgers too, although i'm usually in the Coach & Horses next door because I know the barman


 I have enjoyed the burgers, often eat there on a Friday night - quite like the Coach and Horses - they seem to have got extra ale in - presumably because of the Butchers


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> When was this? Clientele's changed a bit over the last year or so after the revamp. Still a good pub mind you, usually got some decent ales in too.



First visited 8th April 2011. 

Been about 3 times since and each time it's been exceptionally welcoming from the doormen to the bar staff to the clientele. 

Last time I was there it was 'wear a hat night' and most people were. Fezes were very popular.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

Gromit said:


> First visited 8th April 2011.
> 
> Been about 3 times since and each time it's been exceptionally welcoming from the doormen to the bar staff to the clientele.
> 
> Last time I was there it was 'wear a hat night' and most people were. Fezes were very popular.


 
Doormen? I can't ever recall seeing doormen there  Yeah it's a good place, especially in the summer when you can sit in the back. And how the hell do you know the exact date you first visited?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2012)

Met some randoms at the Faithless, Brixton Academy farewell gig.  

They said come to the pub with us afterwards as there is a bunch of us Faithless fans meeting up afterwards (from a fan message board it turned out). 

That's how I discovered that gem of a pub. 

We had to be up early the next day to catch a flight. We ended up staying out all night and sleeping on the plane. Seemed like a good idea at the time but we were bloody Knackerd the next day


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 30, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I have enjoyed the burgers, often eat there on a Friday night - quite like the Coach and Horses - they seem to have got extra ale in - presumably because of the Butchers


 
Yeah the Tribute's nice and they serve it in a dimpled glass without being asked, usually


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Met some randoms at the Faithless, Brixton Academy farewell gig.
> 
> They said come to the pub with us afterwards as there is a bunch of us Faithless fans meeting up afterwards (from a fan message board it turned out).
> 
> ...


 
10/10, would read again.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 30, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Royal Oak (in SE1) is my favourite pub in London
> 
> why? it's a pub pub, food is good, cider is good, ale is good, staff are friendly, and tis where I first met my husband


 
I wouldn't want to pick a favourite but i like this suggestion. It's small , friendly and the ale is fantastic. The Lord Clyde round the corner is good too. Yes the Railway is also a goody.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 30, 2012)

The George Inn by London Bridge is totally touristy but a beautiful venue with a decent amount of seating and space outdoors, and I've got plenty of happy memories from there. Not the sort of place you'd get chatting to strangers though.

I like the Ship in Soho because I could wander in and know someone there any night, and the bar staff are friendly. Its main problem is that it's tiny.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> 10/10, would read again.



Perhaps I should have added that we also met someone who worked for Total Wipeout (not a Faithless fan). She couldn't sneak us on the show as contestants though. That's very tightly controlled apparently. Boo!


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I like the Ship in Soho because I could wander in and know someone there any night, and the bar staff are friendly.


these are the best pubs, wherever you are.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 31, 2012)

i'm going to have to go for the Jackdaw and Stump in homerton.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i'm going to have to go for the Jackdaw and Stump in homerton.



Never been tempted - pls report back - been to the one across the road - it's ok-ish


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> The term 'best' should really be 'favourite' here.



I figured that 'best' would be a more frequently used search term than 'favourite'.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2012)

The best pub of all time for me is the Goldsmiths Tavern as was...biggest bunch of _____ you'd ever be lucky to meet, the pool room beat The Crucible for tension, and the dance room had an always packed regular Ska, Techno and other banging bits nights, with one of the sweetest soundsystems... really miss it.


> GMT's history
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/new-cross-housegoldsmiths-tavern-some.html
> The Goldsmiths Tavern Remembered
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/goldsmiths-tavern-remembered.html


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2012)

My 2 favourite town pubs:
I used to always meet people in town at the Cross Keys (covent garden, st giles end)...only small but the red lights and copper whatnots make me feel safe and back in the womb, which is what a pub should do. Imediately forget the world outside, and can easily drift into a not leaving session. And as its small and busy its loud so has a speakeasy vibe...














In town I tend to go to the Nellie Dean now...a quick game of pool upstairs and a relaxed drink downstairs





.

Drinks at both are nothing special, but the atmosphere makes up for it


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 31, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Never been tempted - pls report back - been to the one across the road - it's ok-ish


i've been in now! to be honest all the horror reports on beer in the evening etc appear to be mostly people who've never been in, freaked out by it being a jamaican pub. it was fine, and cheap, though i would NOT recommend trying anything on tap, just go straight for the export guinness. oh and the fridges don't work. the fancyapint people must have been tripping when they wrote this review: http://fancyapint.com/Pub/london/jackdaw-and-stump/3947
"terrifying wander into the darkside of Hackney" hmmm that line definitely says more about the reviewer than it does about the pub.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i i would NOT recommend trying anything on tap, just go straight for the export guinness. oh and the fridges don't work.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i've been in now! to be honest all the horror reports on beer in the evening etc appear to be mostly people who've never been in, freaked out by it being a jamaican pub. it was fine, and cheap, though i would NOT recommend trying anything on tap, just go straight for the export guinness. oh and the fridges don't work. the fancyapint people must have been tripping when they wrote this review: http://fancyapint.com/Pub/london/jackdaw-and-stump/3947
> "terrifying wander into the darkside of Hackney" hmmm that line definitely says more about the reviewer than it does about the pub.


 
You should put your review on there.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2012)

editor said:


> The Albert is one of the most tolerant boozers in Brixton, but folks who take immense liberties cam hardly complain when they get booted out.
> 
> I've never ever felt even slightly unwelcome there, btw.
> 
> I don't like pubs with door security. Puts me right off from the start.


 
It's the only pub I have ever felt totally comfortable to walk in to by myself, at any time of day, sit and read the paper, have a chat or have a boogie later. 

It's probably not "the best pub" but I don't really know what that is. 
I like different pubs for different things/occasions. 
The Albert fits most of them apart form good Ale or posh grub (sorry Badgers). 

We use to really like The Hawley Arms in Camden before it got all Amy Winehouse and Pete Doherty. 
They let us fall asleep on the sofa listening to the Ashes on the radio coming home from a party once. And brought as free snacks


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 31, 2012)

ska invita said:
			
		

> In town I tend to go to the Nellie Dean now...a quick game of pool upstairs and a relaxed drink downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my pub of choice in town too. Well, between that, the sam smiths on new oxford st and bradleys spanish bar on hanway street.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 31, 2012)

The lamb in lamb conduit street.

Because its the only one i remember the name of.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

sim667 said:


> The lamb in lamb conduit street.
> 
> Because its the only one i remember the name of.


 
Great interior, but does get rammed on evenings.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 31, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That's my pub of choice in town too. Well, between that, the sam smiths on new oxford st and bradleys spanish bar on hanway street.


 
I like the nellie dean too - helpful staff and good food. Now that I know they have a pool table I'll like it more.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I like the nellie dean too - helpful staff and good food. Now that I know they have a pool table I'll like it more.


upstairs....nice little room up there  you can book it out...Im planning on having my birthday in the Nellie this year


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2012)

In town, I'm quite partial to The Glasshouse Stores on Brewer Street


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2012)

Birds Nest in Deptford - anyone been? I havent but am curious


----------



## golightly (Aug 31, 2012)

There's quite a few pubs near me that I rather like but I have a bit of a soft spot for the Southampton Arms up Kentish Town way.







They also do cheese. 

Why's it the best pub?  I just like the fact that it just does ale and cider but it does it really well, and I've had some good chats there after work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Birds Nest in Deptford - anyone been? I havent but am curious


That's 200 yards from where I'm staying.
I go past a lot but haven't been in - it looks a bit rough, decor wise but possibly about to be colonised by arty types.
I wanna go in there now and find that lass wot smiled at me from the doorway. I have heard terrible live music coming from inside mind.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's 200 yards from where I'm staying.
> I go past a lot but haven't been in - it looks a bit rough, decor wise but possibly about to be colonised by arty types.
> I wanna go in there now and find that lass wot smiled at me from the doorway. I have heard terrible live music coming from inside mind.


saw it mentioned on the Goldsmiths Tavern link i posted above as a possible carrier on of that fine pub tradition! Please pop in Orang and report back...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

ska invita said:


> saw it mentioned on the Goldsmiths Tavern link i posted above as a possible carrier on of that fine pub tradition! *Please* pop in Orang and report back...


Will do. The guy who runs that transpontine blog really knows his stuff about SE London. He does a walk around the area that explains all the local radical history. I believe belushi went on it.


----------



## Zonc808 (Sep 1, 2012)

ive only been living here a year but the best pubs ive been to is the crown on new oxford st (sam smiths ftw), mainly for the location of the smoking area and the nelly dean for the combination of a pool table AND a working juke box. south is duke of edinburgh for pool table an garden (trainline along side B-) ) north the howl at the moon on hoxton st (if that counts as nort h, it is in n1 right?). east is elanor arms on old ford road. actually that ones definitely my best/favourite. havent been to q pub in west london yet..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2012)

The worst drinking establishment in London is Brady's Bar.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2012)

Zonc808 said:


> ive only been living here a year but the best pubs ive been to is the crown on new oxford st (sam smiths ftw), mainly for the location of the smoking area and the nelly dean for the combination of a pool table AND a working juke box. south is duke of edinburgh for pool table an garden (trainline along side B-) ) north the howl at the moon on hoxton st (if that counts as nort h, it is in n1 right?). east is elanor arms on old ford road. actually that ones definitely my best/favourite. havent been to q pub in west london yet..


really nice to hear so many votes for Nellie Dean...its nothing special really...just goes to show...something (not sure what)


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been to the Birds Nest a few times. Saw my brother's band play there. I think they have lots of very loud heavy groups on, at least that night they did. And I think there's always live music. Decent beers if I remember rightly. Range of ales in bottles.

One time I was in there we ordered a takeaway to the pub- not a lot of places would allow that. I was with people who drank there all the time, new the staff very well, etc, though.


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2012)

Used to really like the Lord Cecil when I lived up that way, but it closed years ago-

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/52/5271/Lord_Cecil/Hackney


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Sep 4, 2012)

The Oliver Conquest in Leman Street - more than 50 different kinds of gin.  On the non-trendy side of Aldgate and all the better for it. 
The Victoria in  Mornington Terrace, Camden  - lovely pub and garden.  Great pizza.  Has a usually quiet upstairs room even when downstairs is rammed.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 4, 2012)

The Anchor and Hope (AKA The Little House) in Lea Valley (AKA Clapton).  The beer is shit (apart from the ESB), but there's a magnificent front-room-of-a-disfunctional-family feel to the place.  It really is the best pub in London for a community of boozers vibe.

Best enjoyed in the outdoor section by the canal.  Not much of a winter option.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Great interior, but does get rammed on evenings.


Is that pun intentional? Or is yous a poet an ye dinae no it?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Is that pun intentional? Or is yous a poet an ye dinae no it?


 
I'm a poet and I do know it.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of pubs for their own sake: too much sitting upright is expected, and I genuinely resent time I can't spend with my feet up and my head resting, as it is now, on the arm of the sofa. So the mostly gone trend for squashy sofas in pubs is lamented in its passing. 

So if I do go to the pub it needs to be for a 'something'. which is why I like the albert best, because what I really mean is I like Albert offlines. I like to blether at friends and strangers, show yards of cleavage and boogie the night away. If the Albert had better loos and space for the old sofas, It'd be just about ace.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2012)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> Royal Oak (in SE1) is my favourite pub in London
> 
> why? it's a pub pub, food is good, cider is good, ale is good, staff are friendly, and tis where I first met my husband



Yes indeed 

Harveys too


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> .


 
That used to be my local. Was nice enough but got annoying when Australian Ted started chatting to you as he wouldnt let you go....

(You're not Australian Ted are you? That would be a massive faux pas on my behalf.....)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2012)

no, never met Australian Ted, but Im far from local there, just pop in there on the rare chance i go to a pub in soho....going this evening though as it happens (partly because of this thread which makes me thirsty every time i look at it!)... i'll be wary of australians bearing gifts


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

He's in his late 50's, possibly early 60's. Clean shaven with white hair and old school 1980's wire framed glasses. If you are facing the bar, then he sits at the left end of it.

Just fyi fella, just fyi *taps nose*


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2012)

(((australian ted)))


----------



## Stash (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not telling you. It's busy enough in there as it is


----------



## Hollis (Sep 5, 2012)

The White Swan, Highbury Corner, is the best Wetherspoons pub around imo.. nice cowd in every sense of the word.. quintessential London - great stuff!


----------



## Thraex (Sep 6, 2012)

For me the besrt London pub is The Ship on Wardour Street.

Why? It's a fairly small, Victorian pub with lovely staff and an amazing collection of CDs behind the bar. Never had a dodgy pint there and as it's a Fullers pub they serve my favourite tipple: London Pride.

There are many other pubs worth considering, and possibly better for a variety of reasons ie on the bank of the river etc, but I still prefer The Ship as my regular goto pub.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

Thraex said:


> For me the besrt London pub is The Ship on Wardour Street.
> 
> Why? It's a fairly small, Victorian pub with lovely staff and an amazing collection of CDs behind the bar. Never had a dodgy pint there and as it's a Fullers pub they serve my favourite tipple: London Pride.
> 
> There are many other pubs worth considering, and possibly better for a variety of reasons ie on the bank of the river etc, but I still prefer The Ship as my regular goto pub.


 
Great pub. My mate used to work opposite so I used to go there a lot. My brother was seeing a barmaid from there for a while too.

Not been in for ages.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 6, 2012)

ska invita said:


> .
> In town I tend to go to the Nellie Dean now...a quick game of pool upstairs and a relaxed drink downstairs
> 
> 
> ...


We love the Nellie Dean, we eat in Pierre Victoire just up from it quite a bit so always meet here for pre drinks, then post meal drinks.  If ever we fancy a Whiskey we pop across the road to The Toucan.

I used to like the King Eddy in Stratford  but it changed ownership a few months ago and it's not the same.

Also like the Thornbury Castle in Marylebone, prob' drink there more than anywhere else.


----------



## MrB (Sep 6, 2012)

Favourite Summer Pub - I also say Gordon's. Can't believe no one has mentioned their amazing cheese boards! 

Favourite Winter Pub - Ye Old Cheshire Cheese on Fleet St. Huge old cavernous pub, Samual Smiths and reasonable prices. If you have any friends/colleagues who won't stop checking their phones, take them into the musky depths of the lower levels where you will find a joyous and total lack of radio reception.  (Hope they haven't installed Wifi)


----------



## Thraex (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Great pub. My mate used to work opposite so I used to go there a lot. My brother was seeing a barmaid from there for a while too.
> 
> Not been in for ages.


 
Still going strong and Charlotte was saying that they haven't really been affected by the skmoking ban - probably due to location and the passing trade. If I'm in Town this weekend I shall pop in for a couple


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

Thraex said:


> For me the besrt London pub is The Ship on Wardour Street.
> 
> Why? It's a fairly small, Victorian pub with lovely staff and an amazing collection of CDs behind the bar. Never had a dodgy pint there and as it's a Fullers pub they serve my favourite tipple: London Pride.
> 
> There are many other pubs worth considering, and possibly better for a variety of reasons ie on the bank of the river etc, but I still prefer The Ship as my regular goto pub.


 
Not my local, but if I ever need to meet mates in town 8 of 10 times this is where we end up.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 7, 2012)

My favourite London pubs keep getting killed 
First the Wheatsheaf in Borough- proper 60 's Kray twins style pub closed because of crossrail or something
Then the Duchess in Battersea, they've made it into a Japanese food pub complete with a strong smell of drains in the garden 

I sometimes go here but it's pricey

http://www.tdock.co.uk/


----------



## boing! (Sep 7, 2012)

My favourite is the Glad in Borough. Small range of ale but it’s kept well and there’s usually a rotating guest on. Plus excellent free live music (broadly country, blues and jazz stuff). It’s about the size of a large living room so can get very busy at weekends but it’s cosy and friendly.


----------



## ringo (Sep 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The worst drinking establishment in London is Brady's Bar.


 
Nah, it's got to be:


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

ringo said:


> Nah, it's got to be:


 
Truly the palace of despair.


----------



## SheWolf (Sep 7, 2012)

The old Silver Buckle in Camberwell would probably be classed as one of the worst before it closed, but I sure had some fun there. Used to go in until kick out at 2am and then head to Red Star across the road.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

SheWolf said:


> The old Silver Buckle in Camberwell would probably be classed as one of the worst before it closed, but I sure had some fun there. Used to go in until kick out at 2am and then head to Red Star across the road.


 
And look at it now, full of limp-wristed art students


----------



## SheWolf (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And look at it now, full of limp-wristed art students



Haha yeah much preferred it when it was frequented by n'er do wells. Gave the place character  

In its Hay day


----------



## zenie (Sep 7, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:


> My favourite London pubs keep getting killed
> First the Wheatsheaf in Borough- proper 60 's Kray twins style pub closed because of crossrail or something
> Then the Duchess in Battersea, they've made it into a Japanese food pub complete with a strong smell of drains in the garden
> 
> ...


 
I have enjoyed the Tamesis a few times, it's great until you get pissed and everything's sloping about the place 

The Dutchess is nice, got an alright beer garden and the locals are friendly. 

The Lord Clyde in borough is cool, proper locals pub, and the food is nice.

Can't pic a favourite ever pub - it would have been The Foundry as I had so many, many good nights in there back in the day, but it's gone now


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 7, 2012)

ringo said:


> Nah, it's got to be:


there are more t.v.s than people in that pub... and there are about 1000 people in all the time, for some reason that i never want to understand.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> there are more t.v.s than people in that pub... and there are about 1000 people in all the time, for some reason that i never want to understand.


 
my brother and his Mrs get up at stupid o clock once a year to go and watch the Aussie Rules Grand Final there.

They get absolutely shit faced.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 7, 2012)

this is another good pub in Homerton, The Hospital Tavern. it is right outside the hospital so you get lots of on their last legs customers wheeling their drips in behind them, also a really really loud parrot. smells so strongly of bleach that it burns your nostrils, so you know it's clean.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 7, 2012)

Dan U said:


> my brother and his Mrs get up at stupid o clock once a year to go and watch the Aussie Rules Grand Final there.
> 
> They get absolutely shit faced.


that might be a valid reason to go there i suppose.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> that might be a valid reason to go there i suppose.


 
it's the only one!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 8, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't frequent many pubs in London but the Mad Bishop and Bear in Paddington Station is an excellent station pub, and there are some right dodgy ones out there, plus a very good pub in it's own right. Worth missing a few trains for


 I'm in there right now. My train was delayed but then not delayed, I am still delayed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2012)

Another decent boozer in Bloomsbury, which used to be where I went when I was at UCL , is the Lord John Russell. Good local boozer with a mix of locals, people who work locally and the odd tourist.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2012)

Dog & Bell in Deptford, Marquis of Granby in New Cross, Blythe Hill Tavern in Catford/Forest Hill.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2012)

In SE1, the Glad is alright, the Lord Clyde is alright, I spend more time in the Miller than I should, not a fan of the George (over-hyped). The Wheatsheaf was the old work pub, haven't settled on a new one yet. Various are under consideration but none are fully satisfactory.
The Globe has got to be the worst.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 8, 2012)

Eww. And now my train is more delayed so I'm in the other pub. It's really hot.


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2012)

drink more


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> The Anchor and Hope (AKA The Little House) in Lea Valley (AKA Clapton). The beer is shit (apart from the ESB), but there's a magnificent front-room-of-a-disfunctional-family feel to the place. It really is the best pub in London for a community of boozers vibe.
> 
> Best enjoyed in the outdoor section by the canal. Not much of a winter option.


 usually go there a couple of times over the summer - they often have guest beers in there - nice place


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 20, 2012)

Not been there in a while, but I used to like the Salisbury on Green Lanes. Proper grand design of a North London pub, with ESB on tap and very delicious steaks.


----------



## discplayer (Sep 21, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> In SE1, the Glad is alright, the Lord Clyde is alright, I spend more time in the Miller than I should, not a fan of the George (over-hyped). The Wheatsheaf was the old work pub, haven't settled on a new one yet. Various are under consideration but none are fully satisfactory.
> The Globe has got to be the worst.


 
Agree on the Glad, Clyde and George. The George is about the building, the rest of what makes a pub isn't that great.

In SE1 I like the Royal Oak and the Charles Dickens.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 24, 2012)

the Wishing Well is a fine old-school pub in hackney:
"what. a. shit. hole.

toilet reminds me of that scene out of trainspotting - the worst toilet in the world - it could have been filmed there! riviers of piss freely flow around the floor and the smell is, how shall i put this, intoxicating!

and dont get me started on the patrons, geez - if they had a brain cell between them it would be damages through drink abuse!

one to avoid at all cost. going to the supermarket, buying a 6 pack and drinking it in the rain is a more attractive option"


http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/14/14947/Wishing_Well/Hackney


----------



## Sunray (Sep 24, 2012)

The new styled Craft beer places. I like because while often expensive, they put beer firmly at the centre of what they do.  Some are amazingly good and having 40 on tap to choose means if you don't like one, guaranteed to like something.  I like a bar to be well stocked. 

The one on Leather lane is also right by a Pieminister pie shop.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> the Wishing Well is a fine old-school pub in hackney:
> "what. a. shit. hole.
> 
> toilet reminds me of that scene out of trainspotting - the worst toilet in the world - it could have been filmed there! riviers of piss freely flow around the floor and the smell is, how shall i put this, intoxicating!
> ...


 
Did you go here much?- http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/79/7918/Three_Sisters/Hackney_Downs

I thought that was a great pub.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Did you go here much?- http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/79/7918/Three_Sisters/Hackney_Downs
> 
> I thought that was a great pub.


i still go! they have done out the outside in decking, it is pretty much exactly the same otherwise. really good. guiness and lager only though.


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2012)

I was a strong lager drinker back then. Not been for about 10 years!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> the Wishing Well is a fine old-school pub in hackney:
> "what. a. shit. hole.
> 
> toilet reminds me of that scene out of trainspotting - the worst toilet in the world - it could have been filmed there! riviers of piss freely flow around the floor and the smell is, how shall i put this, intoxicating!
> ...


 I've been there a few times - walkable from my place - it's not too bad - definitely not as bad as the above review


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes i pretty much go for any of the worst reviewed pubs in beerintheevening and then you end up somewhere that has some character to it.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 28, 2012)

The best pub is impossible to choose. The worst is an easier task. Montague Pyke on Charing Cross Rd. Terrible as it used to be the Marquee club as well. Bereft of any character and hideous to look at inside. A bit like if Slough had an airport, this would be the bar.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The best pub is impossible to choose. The worst is an easier task. Montague Pyke on Charing Cross Rd. Terrible as it used to be the Marquee club as well. Bereft of any character and hideous to look at inside. A bit like if Slough had an airport, this would be the bar.


 
ha i know that place well. they have changed the fron recently i think, to make it even more nondescript. the masque haunte near old street is another quite depressing wetherspoons.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

*wipes a tear


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 28, 2012)

ska invita said:


> *wipes a tear


Which one is that?  I want to say Twickenham, but it doesn't look dark enough.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Which one is that? I want to say Twickenham, but it doesn't look dark enough.


Holborn i think? and it was going to go 3rd on my list of soulless depressing wetherspoons in london.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2012)

i'm wrong, i was thinking of "Penderel's Oak" apparently.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Which one is that? I want to say Twickenham, but it doesn't look dark enough.


SORRY, confusing post of mine, it was meant to be apicture of the last shitty incarnation of this





...but I think its a different Moon Under Warts 

it was a sarcastic tear shed (the saltiest kind)


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 28, 2012)

They're all the same. :shrug:


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> They're all the same. :shrug:


true true


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i'm wrong, i was thinking of "Penderel's Oak" apparently.


 
I left my bag in there once (Dan U's fault) and some cunt pinched it.


----------



## Chz (Sep 28, 2012)

For a change, I'm going to agree with CAMRA. The Hope in Carshalton is a fantastic pub, and they well deserve their Greater London pub of the year award.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Another decent boozer in Bloomsbury, which used to be where I went when I was at UCL , is the Lord John Russell. Good local boozer with a mix of locals, people who work locally and the odd tourist.


Yep, it's still a good one. Fair range of beers last time I went in - they had Budvar Dark, mmm.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2015)

Sad news - been meaning to post this for a while now - (reminded by the local pub thread) but the Nellie Dean of Soho has been gutted  exposed brickwork, steel bar and of course food have replaced the red drapes and brass fixtures. 
Tragedy. Vandalism. RIP Nellie Dean....


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Sad news - been meaning to post this for a while now - (reminded by the local pub thread) but the Nellie Dean of Soho has been gutted  exposed brickwork, steel bar and of course food have replaced the red drapes and brass fixtures.
> Tragedy. Vandalism. RIP Nellie Dean....


What? Why? It was a gorgeous pub! There's no way they'll make more money from modernising it.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2015)

scifisam said:


> What? Why? It was a gorgeous pub! There's no way they'll make more money from modernising it.


This is the main bar now


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Sad news - been meaning to post this for a while now - (reminded by the local pub thread) but the Nellie Dean of Soho has been gutted  exposed brickwork, steel bar and of course food have replaced the red drapes and brass fixtures.
> Tragedy. Vandalism. RIP Nellie Dean....



Ah yeah. I've been in. It's as bland as fuck now.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah yeah. I've been in.


I walked through the door, let out a cry, and left 
im surprised it isnt harder to gut a pub with original fixtures (well, quite old ones anyway)

ETA: I may have over romanticised how nice it used to be inside, but it was a lot better than this new wine bar look.  I know it was a favourite of several posters off the boards....


----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2015)

Clapton's Anchor & Hope has become a bit of a favourite if Im up that way...


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2015)

I used to love the Nellie Dean. Remember in the late 80s that they kept serving during a series of power cuts. Had candles up the stairs. Seemed to remember we carried on playing pool after enough candles had been lit. Not been in there for about 15 years so might have got a bit run down.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Clapton's Anchor & Hope has become a bit of a favourite if Im up that way...


I like it in/outside there too. A good pint of ESB after a stroll round the marshes.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Not been in there for about 15 years so might have got a bit run down.



It really hadnt - same as always as far as i could tell. busy enough too. theyve cleared furniture out so i think they hope they can get more people inside standing for that after work crowd...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2015)

I know the Montagu Pike and I know it's crap but for Town it's central cheap and reliable ale. Not already mentioned, I've a soft spot for the Phoenix at Denmark hill. Good beer, friendly comfortable place and great nut roast for Sunday Lunch


----------

